# Wireless at only 11mbps?!?



## wizardinho (Apr 28, 2005)

Hello to everybody,

I recently bought two "Gigabyte GN-WPEAG Wireless PCI Adapter" cards, which claim to support up to 108mbps Super G standard. I installed them into two exactly the same configurations:

AMD Athlon XP 3000+
Soltek FRN2-L, Nforce 2 Ultra
1024 MB DDR
200GB HDD 7200rpm UATA133
ATI Radeon 9800 XT 256MB
PSU 450Watt Fortron
Windows XP SP2

Both cnfigurations run great without a single prob for one year now.

BUT! When I put those cards in and tried to connect I can only get 11mbps! No matter what I do or change in the settings, it is always 11mbps. First I thought that signal is too weak (although utility says it is excellent) so i put both computers in the same room - and same results!

I must mention that I am using Ad-hoc (peer-to-peer without access point or router) mode.

Any advice?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It may be that in Ad-Hoc mode, that's as good as it gets. Have you checked with Gigabyte about Ad-Hoc mode limitations? Do they work normally if you connect to a router?


----------



## zorg (Sep 22, 2005)

i think i maybe be having this same type of issue. could you please explain how to do what you suggested john?
thx


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Ad-Hoc will transmit much more slowly than AP-style connections. Your best bet is to get a wireless 108g router, otherwise it's wasted money.


----------

